# Tolkien the hobbit.



## Crowfield (Apr 21, 2021)

I was surprised with this video how much Tolkien seemed like a hobbit himself.
51:29 (John Tolkien) Absent minded, One time John went with his father to the bank after closing and they opened the door and handed Tolkien his last 2 or 3 pipes and gloves and things he had left by mistake.
57:35 (Carpenter) Miserly. After becoming almost wealthy Tolkien still kept a record ledger of how many pence he spent on minor household items.
58:34 (John Tolkien) Appointments in his rooms with unwanted guests. Tolkien had an alarm clock in his desk drawer set for 15 minutes after they arrived. When it rang he apologized "so sorry I have another engagement" hoping the guest would leave.


----------



## 1stvermont (Apr 22, 2021)

“I am in fact a Hobbit in all but size. I like gardens, trees, and unmechanized farmlands; I smoke a pipe, and like good plain food (unrefrigerated), but detest French cooking; I like, and even dare to wear in these dull days, ornamental waistcoats. I am fond of mushrooms (out of a field); have a very simple sense of humor (which even my appreciative critics find tiresome); I go to bed late and get up late (when possible). I do not travel much.”​
― J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Crowfield (Apr 22, 2021)

At 3:20 of 'Inside Tolkiens Fellowship of the Ring', John Tolkien says that his father was put on air warden duty during WWII because he worked late writing. But failed to report German bombing close by even though he could hear very well and said that he had been wide awake. Would mumble his excuse, oh really I hadn't noticed. That's the kind of excuse we might get from Merry or Pippin, but never Legolas.


----------



## 1stvermont (Apr 23, 2021)

Crowfield said:


> At 3:20 of 'Inside Tolkiens Fellowship of the Ring', John Tolkien says that his father was put on air warden duty during WWII because he worked late writing. But failed to report German bombing close by even though he could hear very well and said that he had been wide awake. Would mumble his excuse, oh really I hadn't noticed. That's the kind of excuse we might get from Merry or Pippin, but never Legolas.




“I am not absentminded. It is the presence of mind that makes me unaware of everything else.”​― G.K. Chesterton


I think this above quote applies to Tolkien [and myself]. It is not so much absent-minded but absent in mind. When Carpenter interviewed Tolkien he said he was very absent-minded as if he was wanding the landscape of middle earth.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 23, 2021)

1stvermont said:


> “I am in fact a Hobbit in all but size. I like gardens, trees, and unmechanized farmlands; I smoke a pipe, and like good plain food (unrefrigerated), but detest French cooking; I like, and even dare to wear in these dull days, ornamental waistcoats. I am fond of mushrooms (out of a field); have a very simple sense of humor (which even my appreciative critics find tiresome); I go to bed late and get up late (when possible). I do not travel much.”​
> ― J.R.R. Tolkien


The Elves are probably my favourite race in the books, but I’m undoubtedly a Hobbit by nature for the most part.


----------

